# Twins!! 12 week ultrasound! Boy? or Girl?



## mrsdonato

The ultrasound tech wouldn't call it, but she did say she sees something in between the legs on a potty shot. I am having identical twins and was really hoping for a girl!! Any ideas based on the potty shot or the nub?
 



Attached Files:







pottyshot.png
File size: 150.5 KB
Views: 24









tw1again.png
File size: 152.3 KB
Views: 24









tw1.png
File size: 152.1 KB
Views: 18









tw2again.png
File size: 169.4 KB
Views: 15









tw2.png
File size: 157.6 KB
Views: 19


----------



## missris88

potty shot looks boy the side view looks girl... sorry I know this isn't gonna help


----------



## krissie328

missris88 said:


> potty shot looks boy the side view looks girl... sorry I know this isn't gonna help

That is what I was thinking . 

At 12 weeks though even girls can have something there so it's really to early to call.


----------



## mrsdonato

Thanks Ladies! Thats how I felt and am torn! I have no idea at this point and have a very long week to wait for my blood test to come in!


----------



## Foreign Chick

I'd prepare to hear Boys. 

Congrats on your Twins <3 how very special

xx


----------



## xxxemmaxxx

At my ds2's 12 week scan I asked if she had any idea and she said theres maybe something between the legs and he was all boy by 20 weeks.. but that early it could of been cord or something?!


----------



## Talia12

I think boy(s). My sister was also told there was "something there" at 12 weeks and he was a boy.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I think both boys :blue::blue:


----------



## lau86

Also :blue: guess


----------



## calliebaby

Boys


----------



## toni111

I think boys but not so obvious. Congrats:)


----------



## StaceyKor

I'm swaying :blue:. Definitely looks like something between the legs on the potty shot x


----------



## pinkclouds

:blue:


----------



## nordicpixie83

That defo looks like a potty shot of a little boy !!!


----------



## WackyMumof2

Looking at the first ultrasound was my son at 12 weeks. This time my ultrasound was different and they are calling girl. I think you might have 2 happy little boys in that belly!! <3


----------



## mazndave

I'd ignore the potty shot at that stage as there's always something, but I think I see a stacked nub on one of the profile shots. So I say boys.


----------



## madseasons

:blue: :blue: guess!


----------

